# Solved: Scrabble on facebook wont load



## DPWFC (May 11, 2005)

I wonder if somebody could help me get scrabble working on facebook to reduce the effects of my mothers severe scrabble withdrawal symptoms

I am running windows XP with IE7 and scrabble has worked perfectly for the past 2 years or so. Last week she had a pop up on the scrabble loading page with the following message:

Adobe flash player settings
Local storage fb-cdn.ghsrv.com is requesting permission to store info on your computer
Requested:up to 1mb
currently used:100kb

allow or deny. 

After she clicked deny scrabble would no longer work. The normal green scrabble loading icon will appear but no advertisement and after 30 seconds or so a plain white screen will appear. This repeatedly happens. It will not work through firefox either. Scrabble works on the other network pc in the house so I am pretty convinced it is a pc issue and not the website 

The latest version of flash player is installed. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## DPWFC (May 11, 2005)

Bump. Please help. Trying to keep a scrabble junkies mind occupied is no easy task


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

are you using firefox, chrome, or IE?


----------



## DPWFC (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Couriant. Im using IE8 but have tried on firefox with the same results. I suspect the flash player settings have been messed up somehow. Ive tried deleting history/temp files etc and refreshing page, uninstalling and reinstalling flash player, ive added the app to trusted sites and checked flash player settings to make sure it is allowed. The current stoarge space it is trying to use is zero but I do not know how to adjust the settings (if that is the issue?). It stops at the point where an advertisement will normally appear before the game loads.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I believe it is the Adobe Flash Player that gave that message. But I haven't had to mess with the settings yet... I will see if i can do that.


----------



## DPWFC (May 11, 2005)

Problem solved! Finally discovered how to get into the flash player global settings. The box for 'allow third party users..etc' was unchecked. After I selected the option scrabble ran fine.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

That's what I was thinking, but I didn't get a chance to confirm  :up: glad you found the issue!


----------



## EvilGal (Aug 19, 2011)

Ah, I found that if you rightclick it brings up the settings box, but won't let me move the slider or tick the "never ask again" box. I'm on a Mac, if that makes any difference.


----------

